# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα!!

## Giwrgos 13 :P

Γειά σας! Είμαι ένας παλιός γνώριμος του greek bird club ! Είχα όνομα στον πρώην λογαριασμό Giwrgos 13 . Ζήτησα να διαγραφεί. Τώρα έφτιαξα έναν άλλο λογαριασμό για να είμαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ που τόσο καιρό μου έλειψε!

----------


## Nickosss

Εεεε τοτε καλως ηρθες ξανα στο φορουμ και καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

καλως ηρθες και παλι γιωργο. εγω οταν εκανα εγγραφη σε πετυχα λιγο..........

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ninos

Γιωργο καλησπερα,
την προηγουμενη φορα εκανες κ διαφορα αλλα "κακα" πραγματα πριν την διαγραφη σου. Ελπιζω να μην εχουμε τιποτα παρομοιο παλι

----------


## lagreco69

> Γειά σας! Είμαι ένας παλιός γνώριμος του greek bird club ! Είχα όνομα στον πρώην λογαριασμό Giwrgos 13 . Ζήτησα να διαγραφεί. Τώρα έφτιαξα έναν άλλο λογαριασμό για να είμαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ που τόσο καιρό μου έλειψε!


Καλησπερα! Γιωργο ποιος ηταν ο λογος που ειχες ζητησει παλαιοτερα την διαγραφη σου?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ρε Γιωργάκη....

Ολα ωραία και καλά...

Πολύ μηνυμα ρε αδερφάκι μου.

Χαλάρωσε λίγο.

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Ναι το ξερω προσπαθω πολυ.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ναι το ξερω προσπαθω πολυ.


αααα μάλιστα.

Τότε...βάρα αλύπητα.

Μέχρι αύριο θέλω να φτάσεις τα 500 μηνυματα να σε παραδεχτώ. :Tongue0020: 

Ξεκίνα λέμεεεε

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Το ξερω !! Θα τα φτασω?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Το ξερω !! Θα τα φτασω?


Εύκολα...

Μην καθυστερείς και γράφε συνέχεια.

Μονο 5 λεπτα θα κάτσεις το μεσημέρι για να φας στα γρήγορα...

Για το βραδυ θα δουμε πόσο διάλειμα θα σου δώσω...(θα δω ποσα μηνυματα έχεις γραψει και θα αποφασίσω)

Γράφε....λέμεεεεε

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Παμεε

----------


## lagreco69

Εμενα δεν μου απαντησες ομως, αυτο που σε ρωτησα στο post #6.

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Στο ειχα απαντησει σε pm

----------


## lagreco69

> Στο ειχα απαντησει σε pm


Μυστικο ειναι?

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Ναι !!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ποτε δεν ηταν μυστικο.. το ειχες πει και μονος οτι δεν σου αρεσει το φορουμ! "Ka8oulou omws........" Αντιο σας  :winky: 

Παρ' ολα αυτα...




> Τώρα έφτιαξα έναν άλλο λογαριασμό για να είμαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ που τόσο καιρό μου έλειψε!

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Αμα ξερατε οτι ο λαγαριασμος μου παραβιαστηκε δεν θα το λεγατε αυτο.

----------


## lagreco69

> Μυστικο ειναι?





> Ναι !!


Ποιο μυστικο βρε Γιωργο κατσε γιατι εσυ θα μας τρελανεις! εψαξα λιγο τα αρχεια των θεματων γιατι η απαντηση σου δεν καλυψε την ερωτηση μου και βρηκα αυτο το θεμα σου Αντιο σας ετσι για να ξερουμε και το τι μας γινεται.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εφοσον ο παλαιοτερος λογαριασμος σου παραβιαστηκε γιατι δεν το ανεφερες στην διαχειρηση να κανεις κατι γι' αυτο?

Δημητρη, σε προλαβα  :winky:  post #17..

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Δεν θα μιλησω τωρα.

----------


## lagreco69

Δευτερος και καταιδρωμενος! με προλαβε ο Νικος! και ο λογαριασμος σου δεν ειχε δεχτει ποτε καμια παραβιαση, οι Ips σου ηταν και ειναι ακομα παντα σταθερες.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κανονίστε να ξαναζητήσει Διαγραφή λογαριασμού....ξανά ο Γιώργης .

Είναι κρίμα ένα τόσο ενεργό μέλος να μην γράφει στο Φόρουμ.

 ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Δεν θα μιλησω τωρα.


Εγινε!  :: 

Πηγαινε να φας μεσημεριανο για 5 λεπτα, οχι παραπανω οπως σου ειπε και ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ και ξαναελα να γραψεις στο καθε thread που θα εμφανιστει στην οθονη σου!!!

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Παραβιαζεις τους κανονες Νικο. Το ιδιο ακριβως ειχα κανει και μου σταλθηκε μηνυμα. Εγω δεν σου ειπα τιποτα και εσυ αρχιζεις.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Παραβιαζεις τους κανονες Νικο. Το ιδιο ακριβως ειχα κανει και μου σταλθηκε μηνυμα. Εγω δεν σου ειπα τιποτα και εσυ αρχιζεις.


Πες μου παρακαλω πολυ ποιον κανονα παραβιασα να εχω υποψην μου να μην ξαναεπαναλαβω!  ::

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Δεν απανταω σε τετειου ειδους μηνυματα . Θα αναφερθω σε διαχειριστη .

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Παντος ευχαριστω Βασιλη!

----------


## ninos

Γιώργο απλά τα πράγματα,

εγώ εχω ζητήσει ηδη την διαγραφή  σου και παλι απο το φορουμ. Οι κανονες και οι υβρις να ξερεις οτι δεν διαγραφονται με μαζι με τον παλαιο λογαριασμο. Ο Δημητρης σου εγραψε τον λογο που δεν σου εκλεψαν τον λογαριασμο, αρα τα εγραψες εσυ και μαλλον ολα τα  αλλα ειναι περιττα. Περιμενουμε επιβεβαιωση απο τα αλλα παιδια και μετα ο λογαριασμος θα διαγραφει και παλι, καθως εμενα προσωπικα δεν με εχεις πεισει και μαλλον και αλλους

----------


## xarhs

ο  νικος δεν παραβιασε κανεναν κανονα γιωργο. μολις τωρα ειδα το θεμα ''αντιο σας'' και θυμηθηκα ποιος εισαι.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τελικά μόνο εμένα συμπαθεί ο Γιώργης. :Tongue0020:  :Tongue0020: 

 :Jumping0011:

----------


## xarhs

οποιον και να συμπαθει δεν θα το μαθουμε ποτε. διαγραφτηκε

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δυό μέρες έφυγε απ την διαχείριση ο mitsman και έχει γινει μπάχαλο.

Εφυγε το πιο ενεργό μέλος του Φόρουμ ...

Σε μία μέρα έγραψε ο καημένος ο Γιώργης 130 μηνύματα...

 ::

----------


## xarhs

μιλαει ασχημα ρε βασιλη.......... αμα αρχησει καμια μερα παλι να βριζει???

και σε αυτο το νημα παλι αρχησε να αρπαζει

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Γιατι διαγραφηκε?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πέρα απο την πλάκα που κάνουμε...

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την απόφαση της Διαχείρησης.

Είναι πολύ κουραστικό να βλέπεις ένα μέλος να γράφει ασύστολα σε όλα τα thread του Φόρουμ....και μάλιστα μηνύματα χωρίς καμιά πληροφορία...και καμία ουσία.

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε διαγωνισμό μηνυματων εδώ.

Ετσι χαλάνε όλα τα θέματα από έναν αναγνώστη...είται του Φόρουμ έιται εξωτερικό.

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

:Anim 18:  :Anim 18:

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο μην κουραζεις τα παιδια. την ορεξη σου νομιζεις εχουν να σβηνουν λογαριασμους.

ετσι γινεσαι κουραστικος , και χανεις και την αξιοπρεπεια σου (οση εμεινε)

----------


## mitsman

χχχαχαχαχαχα κλαιω απο τα γελια.... χαχαχαχα

----------


## Panosfx

Αφηστε το παιδι να παιξει.
Ο καθενας κρινεται απο τις πραξεις του αλλωστε.

----------


## olga

> χχχαχαχαχαχα κλαιω απο τα γελια.... χαχαχαχα


Εσύ άλλαξες χρώμα και το διασκεδάζεις τωρα ε? χαχα :Tongue0020:

----------


## xarhs

λειπει ο μιτσ , χωρευουν τα ποντικια........ χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Το πιο πολυσιζυτιμενο θεμα..

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργαρε σπας τα μηχανακια.... εσυ και ο Λαζοπουλος...... Πολυχρονος ρε κοπελε..... να ζησεις να σε χαιρονται που σε εχουνε!!!!
Κατσε να μπει ο Μητσαρας απο την πατρα και θα σε στειλει για βρουβες να φτιαξεις Μαη!

Και εγω με βρουβες θα φτιαξω φετος ,Μαη!

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

> Γιωργαρε σπας τα μηχανακια.... εσυ και ο Λαζοπουλος...... Πολυχρονος ρε κοπελε..... να ζησεις να σε χαιρονται που σε εχουνε!!!!
> Κατσε να μπει ο Μητσαρας απο την πατρα και θα σε στειλει για βρουβες να φτιαξεις Μαη!
> 
> Και εγω με βρουβες θα φτιαξω φετος ,Μαη!


Το ξερω αυτο περιμενω να μπει χαχαχααχ
Ευχαριστω

----------


## mitsman

γραφε οσο προλαβαινεις φιλαρακι.... προλαβαινεις.... γραψε και ε κανενα δικο μου θεμα τιποτα... μονο σε αλλους γραφεις! εμενα τιποτα!

 :winky:

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

οκ εγεινε

----------


## mitsman

εισαι μεγαλοψυχος ρε φιλαρακι.... θα μαζεψω υπογραφες να μεινεις!

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Ωραιο θα ηταν να φτιαχνατε ενα αρθρο για εμενα αχαχχαχαχα στο οφ τοπικ χαχχα

----------


## mitsman

Πες τιτλο και αν δεν εχω φυγει για την βαφτιση στο ανοιγω εγω!

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Ευχαριστω! τιτλος ' το ατομο που αλλαξε τους κανονες'
χαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## Panosfx

χαχααχαχαχαχαχαχα!Εισαι και Παναθηναικος δεν γινεται να μην σε παω.
Προσπαθησε ομως να σεβαστεις και τα μελη που δεν σου φταινε σε τιποτα.

----------


## mitsman

ειχα στο μυαλο μου ενα τιτλο αλλα τον πηρε αλλος!


*Νανόμπουφος*

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Ενταξει τα σεβομαι

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

χαχααχχααχχααχ ταιριαζει στ'αληθεια!! χαχα

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

'Ο Γιωργος ο Νανομπουφος'
κλαιω χααχχαχααχχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Ευχαριστω! τιτλος ' το ατομο που αλλαξε τους κανονες της εγκεφαλικης λειτουργιας'
> χαχαχαχαχχα


Τωρα μιλας σωστα Γιωργο!  ::

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

> Μπροβο Γιωργο εισαι το καλυτερο μελος!


Σε ευχαριστω Νικο!!

----------


## Βασιλεία

ρε παιδια συγγνωμη που επεμβαινω αλλα αυτη την φορα αδικα τον κατηγορειτε τον Γιωργο γιορταζει και σημερα το παιδι...μπορει να ειναι ενοχλητικο που γραφει συνεχεια για καποιους αλλα δεν ειναι αυτος λογος για να διαγραφει...εξαλλου μπορει να εχει μετανιωσει και να θελει να βοηθησει και να μαθει πραγματα μεσα απο το φορουμ μας...η προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι να τον αφησουμε απλα να ελεγχεται και μονος του και να σεβεται τους κανονες οπως ολοι μας αν δεν το κανει να διαγραφει...μπορει να ειναι μικρος αν και δεν ειναι λογος αυτος να "αρπαζεται"...με τον καιρο θα καταλαβει οτι ολοι εδω μεσα μιλανε φιλικα...αυτη ξαναλεω ειναι η γνωμη μου... :Happy:

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

> Επρεπε να εισουν στην διαχειριση!


Δεν πειραζει θα προσπαθησω ετσι!

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Σε ευχαριστω! Βασιλεια! Τον προησουμενο λογαριασμο ηθελα αλλα τελος παντων. Ας κρατησω αυτο και εκει που λεει αυγο να βαλω παπαγαλος η TROLL

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Μπροβο Γιωργο εισαι το καλυτερο μελος!





> Σε ευχαριστω Νικο!!


Γιωργο, εγω ποτε δεν θα σου ελεγα μπρΑβο, μπρΟβο θα σου πω?

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Προηγουμενο*

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

> Γιωργο, μπριβο ειναι οχι μπραβο!


Εμ και εσυ λαθος το εκανες.

----------


## ninos

δεν βλεπω σημερα να κανουμε αλλη δουλεια  :Happy:  Αντε να δουμε ποσους λογαριασμος θα ανοιξει ακομα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> δεν βλεπω σημερα να κανουμε αλλη δουλεια  Αντε να δουμε ποσους λογαριασμος θα ανοιξει ακομα


Γατόνι ο Στελάρας :Tongue0020:

----------


## xarhs

> δεν βλεπω σημερα να κανουμε αλλη δουλεια  Αντε να δουμε ποσους λογαριασμος θα ανοιξει ακομα


στελλιο σημερα θα χορτασεις να διαγραφεις............ χαχαχαχαχ!!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Eίναι και "χαζός" (έπρεπε sorry, αλλάααα) 
δεν βάζει τελειώς διαφορετικό  όνομα επιμένει στο Γιώργος χαχα .. κάντο ρε παιδι μου αλλά, κάντο επαγγελματικά!!

----------


## xarhs

τον βρισκουν κωστη απο τα ιp...............

----------


## Kostakos

Ναι γενικά λέω άλλαξε τελειώς στοιχεία ( αλλά τα ip τι είναι??)

----------


## Βασιλεία

ασχετο αλλα ξερουμε ποσο χρονων ειναι?  ::

----------


## xarhs

> Ναι γενικά λέω άλλαξε τελειώς στοιχεία ( αλλά τα ip τι είναι??)


ειναι καποιοι κωδικοι που δειχνουν αν εισαι εσυ η καποιος αλλος. αν ειναι ιδιοι. εισαι ο ιδιος




> ασχετο αλλα ξερουμε ποσο χρονων ειναι?


δεν ξερουμε βασιλεια

----------


## Kostakos

¨οχι αλλά άμα είναι μεγαλύτερος μου και ειδικα ενήλικας.. μπράβο του!! Nα το χαίρεται η μανούλα του !!

----------


## xarhs

αι μωρε. κανα παιδακι θα ναι.

το σκασε με την περπατουρα και χακαρε τον υπολογιστη της μανας του χαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ολοι μας μπαίνουμε με μια "ip" !! Αλλος στατική... άλλος δυναμική !! Οσες διαγραφές και να πέσουν,  άλλες τόσες εγγραφές γίνονται !! Ακόμα και την "ip" να μπανάρει κάποιος, υπάρχει τρόπος και αλλάζει εύκολα !!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζονται περισότερα σχόλια...

Διαχείριση υπάρχει και πρατει...αστραπιαία.

Και να κλείδωνε το συγκεκριμένο thread.......δεν θα ήταν κακό....απο την στιγμή που ο συγγραφέας του δεν ανήκει πλέον στο Φόρουμ.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ο Γιωργης επεστρεψε!

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member....-Sas-Trollarw!

----------


## xarhs

ναι ξεφυγα παλι. πρεπει να κλειδωσει

----------


## Sas Trollarw!

Εμ τι τωρα !

----------


## Βασιλεία

εγω νομιζα στην αρχη οτι ηταν κανενα παλιο ενεργο μελος γ αυτο και τα πολλα μυνηματα...αλλα τελικα χαλουσε ολα τα θεματα...

----------


## xarhs

βασιλεια ειναι παλιο μελος που με αυτα που εκανε τον διεγραψαν. και συνεχιζει.........

----------


## Βασιλεία

ναι εφτιαξε κ αλλο λογαριασμο μαλλον "sas trollarw" λεγεται...πωωωω τι κουραστικο ατομο πραγματικα...κριμα...

----------


## xarhs

γεμησε ολα τα θεματα με αχρηστα μυνηματα.πολυ μας κουρασε.

----------


## Sas Trollarw!

Λοιπον θα ζητησω απο διαχειριστη να μου βαλει οριο καθημερινα. Δηλαδη να μην ξεπερναω αυτο το οριο!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Και κανεις διαχειριστης δεν ειναι μεσα..  ::

----------


## xarhs

αυτο που θα ζητησεις απο τη διαχειρηση ειναι να σε στειλουν απο κει που ρθες................ ρε ανθρωπε σου αρεσει αυτο που κανεις? τραβα να πιεις εναν καφε να ξελαμπικαρεις

----------


## Βασιλεία

ρε αγορι μου γιατι δηλαδη να χαλασεις το φορουμ??μην ξαναφτιαξεις λογαριασμο..κριμα γιατι εχεις ενα ωραιο κοκατιλακι και αν χρειαστεις βοηθεια με αυτα που κανεις δεν προκειται να σου δωθει σταματα να εισαι ανωριμος και κανε αυτο που σε συμφερει πιο πολυ!δηλαδη συμπεριφερσου σωστα εδω μεσα!και προς θεου μην γραφεις ασχετα μυνηματα και ισως να σου δωσουν μια εσχατη ευκαιρια οι διαχειριστες!

----------


## Sas Trollarw!

Γραφω παραπανω κατι αν το ειδατε.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Γραφω παραπανω κατι αν το ειδατε.


Γιωργο, λυπαμαι μα εαν δεν το καταλαβες εισαι στην μαυρη λιστα του φορουμ!

----------


## Sas Trollarw!

Και??

----------


## stephan

Κατά την γνώμη μου παιδιά αρχικά ήταν καλή ή συμπεριφορά του, μόνο για τον αριθμό των μηνυμάτων έπρεπε κάποιος να τον συμμαζέψει λίγο. Μέτα την δεύτερη διαγραφή του όμως (η οποία θα μπορούσε νομίζω να μην ήταν τόσο άμεση) μάλλον ένιωσε ότι προκαλείται και άρχισε να ''ανταποδίδει''.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σε αφησουν οι διαχειριστες να εισαι πια μελος εδω μεσα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Και??


και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σε αφησουν οι διαχειριστες να εισαι πια μελος εδω μεσα!

----------


## Sas Trollarw!

> Κατά την γνώμη μου παιδιά αρχικά ήταν καλή ή συμπεριφορά του, μόνο για τον αριθμό των μηνυμάτων έπρεπε κάποιος να τον συμμαζέψει λίγο. Μέτα την δεύτερη διαγραφή του όμως (η οποία θα μπορούσε νομίζω να μην ήταν τόσο άμεση) μάλλον ένιωσε ότι προκαλείται και άρχισε να ''ανταποδίδει''.


Ακριβως Στεφανε!

----------


## Βασιλεία

ας μην ασχολουμαστε αλλο βρε παιδια οσο ασχολουμαστε τοσο πιο ενοχλητικος γινεται ας καταλαβει μονος του (αν και δεν το νομιζω ) πως πρεπει να συμπερφερεται!!!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια μην το συνεχιζουμε. ας περιμενουμε εναν διαχειρηστη  να τον σβησει παλι

----------


## Βασιλεία

> Ακριβως Στεφανε!


και το κανεις επιτηδες δηλαδη??ελεος...κριμα....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ας τελειωσει εδω! Απλα να μην σχολιαζουμε οπου σχολιαζει ο Γιωργος. με αυτον τον τροπο τον προκαλουμε να συνεχιζει!

----------


## Sas Trollarw!

> και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σε αφησουν οι διαχειριστες να εισαι πια μελος εδω μεσα!


Ρε Νικο να σου κανω μια ερωτηση? Εσυ πως εχεις 2,328 μηνυματα και δεν σε εχουν διαγραψει ?? Θυμαμαι πριν κατι μηνες ειχες 90 τοτε που ζητησα να διαγραφει ο λογαριασμος μου. Ε?

----------


## Sas Trollarw!

Νικο απαντα λιγο!

----------


## stephan

Ρε παιδια ας ηρεμήσουμε λιγο. Ο Γιώργος έκανε πολλά που δεν θα επρεπε να ειχε κανει αλλα ζήτησε συγγνώμη απο μελη και διαχειριστές (στο θεμα με τίτλο ''Γεια σας''). Νομιζω οτι θα δεν πρεπει να ξαναδιαγραφει προς το παρόν αλλα να δούμε πος θα πράξει μετα τη συγγνώμη του.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι δεν εχεις αρκετα μηνύματα?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν ηταν ετσι βρε παιδι μου ολοι θα επρεπε να ειχαν διαγραφτει!

Εγω δεν τρολλαρω κανεναν και σχολιαζω οπου να 'ναι! Οταν μπορω να βοηθησω καπου το κανω. Εαν εχω καποια απορια μπορει να την γραψω εδω. Μπορει να κανω ευχες.. μπορει να παιζω παιχνιδια!

Εδω τελειωσα! Δεν ασχολουμαι αλλο!

----------


## Sas Trollarw!

Οχι καθολου. Απλως θελω να ειμαι μελος με οριο μηνυματων.

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω θελω να ξεπερασεις σε μηνυματα ολους μας.
θα ανοιξεις ενα θεμα και θα ποσταρεις μονο εσυ οτι θελεις φωτογραφιες απο πουλια, ζωα, τι εφαγες τα παντα οτι σου αρεσει. 
θελω να δω σε ποσες μερες μπορεις να το κανεις. κανε μου την χαρη και ξεκινα απο τωρα.

----------


## lagreco69

Παιδια το ατομο αυτο ειναι κλασσικη περιπτωση και εγω προσωπικα τον λυπαμαι. ομως! επειδη το μονο που με ενδιαφερει στην παρουσα φαση ειναι η ομαλοτητα του forum, του εξηγησα εγω του λεβεντη δυο Πραγματα και δεν νομιζω να μας ξανα ενοχλησει. 

Και εαν το κανει! εδω ειμαστε εμεις.

----------


## panos70

αφου ειχε αποφασισει μετα απο πολλα παρακαλιτα να αποχωρισει (και μαλιστα με επεισοδιακο τροπο)  τι θελει και μας αναστατωνει  παλι,για να αποφασισουν  οι διαχειριστες  να μην τον δεχονται τοτε κατι τους ενοχλει  και δεν τον θελουν στο φορουμ μας,εγω θα πω πως ολοι εχουν θεση εδω απλα να πειθαρχουν στους κανονες του φορουμ και να μη διαταρασσουν  την ηρεμια του

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ρε μια χαρά ήταν το παιδι...

Τι σας πείραξε ?

Επειδή έγραψε κανα δυό μηνυματα παραπάνω ?

Απλά τον ζηλεύετε...επειδή γράφει πιο γρηγορα απο σας.

 :Anim 45:

----------


## panos70

χα χα χα ,ναι αυτο ειναι .........πως τα πιανεις ολα εσυ βρε παιδι μου δεν το καταλαβαινω

----------


## jk21

μια μερα ειπα να πιω ενα φραππεδακι χαλαρος κατω απο το Πηλιο και μετα να γυρισω στο τρελαδικο που λεγεται Αθηνα ... και ειχαμε ωραια πραγματα ... 

Παιδια η διαχειριση οποτε πραττει κατι ,παντα το μετρα και παντα εχει λογο που το κανει ! Δινει παντα ευκαιρια για καθε καλοπροαιρετο να διορθωσει το λαθος του ....



*Διαγραφές-Αποκλεισμοί μελών*διαβαστε καλα απο την* αρχη* το θεμα και θα καταλαβετε οτι μαλλον η ευκαιρια δεν ειχε δοθει τις τελευταιες μερες ,αλλα πολυ παλιοτερα 

Ειμαστε εδω να προστατεψουμε την ηρεμια του φορουμ* με καθε τροπο* και οποιος θελησει να την διαταραξει και παλι ,ηδη του εχει γινει σαφες οτι θα ειναι λαθος του !

----------

